# Introduction



## AuntieMame

Hello, everyone!

My name is Melissa. I just wanted to introduce myself. My husband and I will be relocating from the USA to Japan this year. We believe it'll be around early to mid-July at this point, but the Visa application process determines that for sure. They say it can take up to 10 weeks, but here's hoping not. We will be around the eastern-most area of Tokyo, but we don't know for sure yet. My new passport is coming this week, then they'll send us out to look at some of the apartments we're interested in with a realtor. My husband has already been to Tokyo on a business trip and he fell in love with it right away. When his company offered to relocate us, he was immediately interested but wanted to talk to me because I've never been. I've got an adventurous spirit, though, so my response was basically, "why not?" The more I learn about Japan, the more excited I am to go! Anyway, that's me right now. I look forward to chatting with some of you in the near future and maybe making some friends in good ol' Nihon when we arrive.


----------



## myrrh

Welcome to the Japan board!


----------

